# Wife kills 1st deer and buck ever



## georgiatoyota (Nov 20, 2011)

1st buck and deer ever killed in macon co.  friday evening while hunting with her dad.  Nice eight with  two broke points and scars from fighting.   Shot with 30-30.   getting ready to go to taxi.  now


----------



## Hoss (Nov 20, 2011)

Congrats to your wife.  Great buck.

Hoss


----------



## John I. Shore (Nov 20, 2011)

Congrats on a nice buck.  Good shooting.


----------



## win270wsm (Nov 20, 2011)

Congrats to the Mrs! nice buck


----------



## jharman (Dec 16, 2011)

nice


----------



## willie (Jan 6, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## biobiohunter (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats on a great buck!!


----------



## Joe r (Jan 11, 2012)

nice one,thanks for postin


----------



## Lonewolf40 (Jan 27, 2012)

Congrats! Great buck! My girlfriend killed her first this year too! Just watch out....mine took over my best stand and I had to build another one! Love them deerslaying women!


----------



## mtstephens18 (Feb 6, 2012)

nice buck congrats!


----------



## mojo02 (Feb 8, 2012)

That is a great deer.  A lot bigger than most "firsts".


----------

